# ispconfig:81 auf apache - Redirect von http auf https



## gammlo (2. Mai 2015)

Hi,

ich habe gerade ispconfig unter apache installiert. Managementport habe ich von P8080 auf P81 gelegt. Wenn ich nun ispconfig auf P81 über http aufrufe, bekomme ich einen Fehler.

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN">
<html><head>
<title>400 Bad Request</title>
</head><body>
<h1>Bad Request</h1>
<p>Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.<br />
Reason: You're speaking plain HTTP to an SSL-enabled server port.<br />
Instead use the HTTPS scheme to access this URL, please.<br />

Wie kann man denn am einfachsten einen Redirect konfigurieren?

Über https geht allles.


----------



## Till (2. Mai 2015)

Das geht nicht bei custom posrts (also ports außer 80 und 443), denn der Browser müsste ja einen Fallback zu einem vhost ohne ssl machen um die rewrite rule zu finden und zu port 81 gibt es keinen default non ssl port.


----------



## gammlo (2. Mai 2015)

Hi,

bei nginx ging das aber problemlos, oder bin ich da jetzt falsch informiert?


----------



## gammlo (3. Mai 2015)

Oder macht es Sinn ISPconfig auf eine Subdomain zu legen? Z.B.

http://ispconfig.meinewebseite.de/

Damit wäre ja dann problemlos ein Redirect auf https möglich.


----------



## gammlo (8. Mai 2015)

push


----------



## Till (8. Mai 2015)

probier es doch einfach aus. Dass es mit port 8080 nicht gehen kann habe ich dir ja beteits geschrieben und auch erläutert warum das so ist. Thread pushen führt übrigens zum blacklisting deines accounts.


----------

